# Pop up gazebo



## SparklesFylde (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anybody know the best place to get a pop up gazebo. (not a cheap one). Could do with one as I miss lots of days with rain in sunny Blackpool. Just thinking it could be a good investment.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

they can be but your really need some way of anchoring it right. one strong gust of wind and you have major car damage. and a huge repair bill.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I fancy something like this.


----------



## SparklesFylde (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers Karl I've been looking at this site http://www.tfhgazebos.com/3x6m-Gazebo/K.htm they also do stackable weights and sand bags. Or in your opinion would it be better to wait until its dry.


----------



## alex7392 (Nov 17, 2009)

How about something like THIS?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I fancy something like this.


thats a good find.
looks like the car's weight would pin the ground sheet, and if its inflatable it should be safe if it did blow.

no pirce listed normally means very expensive tho lol


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

the rescue and recovery shelter would be amazing but at 5500!! for the smallest one its far too expensive


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

You need something like I posted in this thread here


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Carcoon do one that i have been looking at

http://www.carcoonpaintcell.co.uk/

http://www.carcoonpaintcell.co.uk/products.asp


----------



## An72 (Nov 2, 2010)

alex7392 said:


> How about something like THIS?


With a pop up gazebo one does not have to go through the hassle of assembling the unit as it can be erected easily in second and folded as easily - making it great for storing. They are ideal for picnics and parties at the backyard of the house. A gazebo also offer ornamental features to the garden or open space. Many online sites provide a wide range of gazebos like pop up canopy gazebos, garden pop up gazebos, aluminium pop up gazebos and even cheap pop up gazebos.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

DPN said:


> Carcoon do one that i have been looking at
> 
> http://www.carcoonpaintcell.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.carcoonpaintcell.co.uk/products.asp


They look good, a detailer would only need a basic one with out all the filters etc..


----------

